# Snyder moto bike finished



## The classic roll (May 26, 2021)

My Snyder moto bike I’ve been working on for about 2 months. Gave it a worn paint look on all the paint details because that’s what I like. Now I just have to wait till tomorrow to ride it for the first time. I’ll have to get some outdoor pics of it also. Can’t wait for the maiden voyage.


----------



## Balloonoob (May 26, 2021)

Sure is nice to get em' rolling. I like how the pins and paint look after getting worn a bit.


----------



## The classic roll (May 26, 2021)

Thanks Balloonoob took some 1500 grit 3m wet sand paper to it.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 28, 2021)

Nice bike.
I have seen these peculiar Snyder-built frames, with the solid, straight and pencil-thin bridge at the seat stays (versus curved sheet-metal), mostly on Montgomery Ward bicycles (e.g., Trail Blazer); and we see the Hawthorne 8-points snowflake pattern chain ring sprocket.

Does the frame have any serial number identification to help better understand when these peculiar frames were built?








						Possibly 1920s or early 1930s | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Hi guys trying to figure this bicycle out I’ve had it for a long time and finally started working on it. I got it at a flea market no head badge. Seems to be a roll fast with the design of the chain ring. Bottom bracket is only stamped with R. The stem is stamped with XX5 on one side and a 2 on...




					thecabe.com
				



Oh, I see it there.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 28, 2021)

I always thought it would be cool to get the new wheels woodgrained on a bike that had them originally.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (May 28, 2021)

The classic roll said:


> My Snyder moto bike I’ve been working on for about 2 months. Gave it a worn paint look on all the paint details because that’s what I like. Now I just have to wait till tomorrow to ride it for the first time. I’ll have to get some outdoor pics of it also. Can’t wait for the maiden voyage.
> 
> View attachment 1419123
> 
> ...



That is a great job you did.  Your bike looks awesome!  Looking forward to seeing some pictures once you get it outside in the better light!


----------



## tacochris (May 28, 2021)

Boy thats real nice!  Imagine that thing with a set of blue fenders with that same gold accent down the middle.  Sure would be beautiful!


----------



## SKPC (May 28, 2021)

Looks good tcr!  The old becomes relevant after sitting unloved and lonely for I am sure many years. I am also sure that you have been enjoying it while spinning on those nice wheels.  Thank you for saving it and doing such a nice job.


----------



## The classic roll (May 29, 2021)

Thanks it’s been a fun project!


----------



## Pedaltherapy (May 29, 2021)

Well done, really a good looking bike.


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

Great looking bike.  I bet it rides great too.  I love the aged look you did with the paint.  It looks legit.  I'd like to attempt this technique on one of my builds, any tips for a beginner?  I like it in bare metal too but the paint job really sets it off.  My girlfriend doesn't peruse the Cabe with me often but she loves the tires and badge on this one.  Nice work!


----------



## gkeep (May 29, 2021)

Hats off to you for a fantastic project! Really like that faux patina job and thanks fo 5th play by play of the painting. You've inspired me to get going on my 20s Westfield Motorbike. It still has some original cream paint on the head tube but everything else seems to have been long gone and plastered with black house paint. I have a few traces of red inside the frame. Saving the head badge area and matching the rest with cream and patina'd red seem like the way to go.


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Hats off to you for a fantastic project! Really like that faux patina job and thanks fo 5th play by play of the painting. You've inspired me to get going on my 20s Westfield Motorbike. It still has some original cream paint on the head tube but everything else seems to have been long gone and plastered with black house paint. I have a few traces of red inside the frame. Saving the head badge area and matching the rest with cream and patina'd red seem like the way to go.
> 
> View attachment 1420366



That sounds pretty sweet.  It's going to be a great looking ride!


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 1, 2021)

Pondo said:


> Great looking bike.  I bet it rides great too.  I love the aged look you did with the paint.  It looks legit.  I'd like to attempt this technique on one of my builds, any tips for a beginner?  I like it in bare metal too but the paint job really sets it off.  My girlfriend doesn't peruse the Cabe with me often but she loves the tires and badge on this one.  Nice work!



Thanks was a fun project. I basically did all the paint steps then I took 1500 grit 3M sandpaper at the end and wear down the paint slowly till I liked how it looked. The biggest thing is do what you like enjoy it and have fun.


----------



## The classic roll (Jun 1, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Hats off to you for a fantastic project! Really like that faux patina job and thanks fo 5th play by play of the painting. You've inspired me to get going on my 20s Westfield Motorbike. It still has some original cream paint on the head tube but everything else seems to have been long gone and plastered with black house paint. I have a few traces of red inside the frame. Saving the head badge area and matching the rest with cream and patina'd red seem like the way to go.
> 
> View attachment 1420366



Thanks and good luck with your build can’t wait to see it.


----------



## JRE (Dec 29, 2021)

I.m buying a trail blazer in a week and the original wheels a trashed. What did you use for wheels on your bike.


----------



## The classic roll (Dec 29, 2021)

JRE said:


> I.m buying a trail blazer in a week and the original wheels a trashed. What did you use for wheels on your bike.



29" 36h Velocity Blunt 35 Wheels you can find them on eBay they fit 700x35c tire nice and look the same as the old 28” wheels I laced them to the old hubs that I cleaned up and re-greased I think luxlowbikes on eBay might even have some for sale laced to some old hubs hope that helps I am here if you have any other questions.


----------

